# Would like to buy music of Klement Slavický



## sweetviolin (Jun 21, 2015)

But I have problems finding shops.

Can't be that hard: http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/obituary-klement-slavicky-1120817.html

But it is for me.


----------



## sweetviolin (Jun 21, 2015)

Helped searching with Google instead of DuckDuckGo.

http://www.musicbase.cz/composers/866-slavicky-klement/page/1/#content


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Found this:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Klement+Slavický+


----------



## sweetviolin (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you! Had already subscribed to Classics Online from Naxos where I found it too.


----------

